# Secondary ground rod



## Blayney86 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have one AHJ that requires a secondary ground rod. I always do it rather than piss off the inspector. Is there any code requiring this?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

If you don't have less than 25 ohms to ground at the first ground rod, you are required by code to install a 2nd one. Since I don't have the fancy tester to tell my resistance to ground, and our soil is rocky and sucks, we just always install 2 rods.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Blayney86 said:


> I have one AHJ that requires a secondary ground rod. I always do it rather than piss off the inspector. Is there any code requiring this?


Look at 250.53(A)(2) exception


----------



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

Our POCO requires it, and all of the AHJ's around here do as well. Pretty much since 2003 I've driven two rods for a service. 

TWN


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

here its one rod for 100a and two for 200a depending on the local and the poco kinda leaves it to the local. oh, do i smell i rhyme here?:laughing:


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Ahj requires two here. But south Louisiana you can push them out of sight sometimes with your bare hands. Different ball game when I was up in NC mountains. Two became required around 03. The joke was now we know what to do with the other half of all these ground rods.


----------



## TheWireNut (Apr 20, 2014)

Legacyelectric said:


> now we know what to do with the other half of all these ground rods.


 Man I love the battery powered sawzall!

TWN


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

Sawzall, and a hammer to beat up the sawzall marks on the "top" of the ground rod. Not that I've ever been a part of something like that.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

Legacyelectric said:


> Sawzall, and a hammer to beat up the sawzall marks on the "top" of the ground rod. Not that I've ever been a part of something like that.


:whistling2::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

